# Fluval Edge



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

I was wondering what could my stocking options be with my new 6 gallon fluval edge?

I know they're quite limited.

I was thinking of doing a partially planted tank with a very small (6-7) school of tetras, or white clouds, and possibly several red cherry shrimp after cycling.

would that be too much?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A few shrimp might work, but not several. The whiteclouds would work, but any tetras would have to be very small ones like Embers or neons.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

CPD and RCS


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

what is CPD?

And about how many white clouds? 6 or 7? and how many cherry shrimp? dont want to overstock.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

CPD = celestial pearl danios aka galaxy rasboras aka Danio margaritatus

Gorgeous fish (through a magnifier). I swear mine are smaller than the Red cherry shrimp they are in with. 

http://images.google.com/search?tbm..._upl=1249l6304l0l23l22l0l11l11l0l192l1545l3.8

Try about a half dozen of each. I think the fish will eat the shrimp babies and keep the population in check.


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

I actually wanted to start a small natural, planted tank, with about 5-6 White Clouds. 

but I have no idea really how to do plants, or aquascape this tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have whiteclouds in a 20. They are about 3x as long as the CPDs and they really move. Tie some java fern to a rock, cover the bottom with java moss and call it a tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

emc7 said:


> CPD = celestial pearl danios aka galaxy rasboras aka Danio margaritatus
> 
> Gorgeous fish (through a magnifier). I swear mine are smaller than the Red cherry shrimp they are in with.
> 
> ...


I agree. Galaxy rasboras are truly awesome fish. I would have a school of them if I could get them for less that $9 a fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch. Living in Alaska comes at a price, eh? It'll be nice someday, in the far-flung future, when we have a new method of transporting goods to Alaska that is both rapid and unaffected by weather., ( flying saucers, megasubway rail )


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I've never seen a CPD here, prehaps they are yet another banned fish in Australia? I hate our stupid custom laws.
They look beautiful, great small fish!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm told they don't ship well. So they might not be imported there. I got mine from a local breeder. They are the perfect fish for the nano planted tanks that are hot right now. but they are so small, they may not be profitable for the fish farms.


----------

